# Are there any left-wing superheroes?



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Or are they all quasifasicst vigilantes?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2007)

X Men appeared to have a fairly leftfield message, didn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Are they superheroes? I thought they were just mutants
Anyway aren't the bad mutants in Xmen the left wing ones?


----------



## rekil (May 30, 2007)

The Brown Bottle? Cider Woman?


----------



## Kanda (May 30, 2007)

Some interesting links come up on Google if you type: left wing superheroes 

(not saying you should have googled, just can't be arsed to c&p)


----------



## rekil (May 30, 2007)

Marshal Law by Pat Mills is very leftie.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Some interesting links come up on Google if you type: left wing superheroes
> 
> (not saying you should have googled, just can't be arsed to c&p)


I did and didn't come up with much - just loads of lefty baiting


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Are they superheroes? I thought they were just mutants
> Anyway aren't the bad mutants in Xmen the left wing ones?



They are mutants _and_ superheroes. X-Men was strongly influenced by the civil rights movement of the 60's and had a socially and politically liberal attitude as represented by it's diverse superhero characters.


----------



## undercover (May 30, 2007)

captain caveman?

Very enviromentally aware.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2007)

Hitman, the hero assasinator who lives in Gotham City aint left as such, but he's definetly no quasi facist


----------



## poster342002 (May 30, 2007)

Well, some people count Doctor Who as a superhero of sorts. About as close as the UK ever came to it, anyway.


----------



## Kanda (May 30, 2007)

Robin Hood


----------



## poster342002 (May 30, 2007)

... then there was the _Hellblazer_ series of graphic novels.


----------



## bluestreak (May 30, 2007)




----------



## SubZeroCat (May 30, 2007)

Tank Girl?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Are they superheroes? I thought they were just mutants
> Anyway aren't the bad mutants in Xmen the left wing ones?



As Reno says, it was influenced heavily by the civil rights movements of the 60s.  I remember an interview with Ian McKellen where he said he thought the film represented the schism in any movement.  You always get the hardliners who want complete separation from the mainstream, and the fluffies who want to engage with it.  The X Men reflects that.  I don't even think the X Men 'baddies' are bad in the way that the Joker or Lex Luthor are bad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2007)

Also not everything about Batman is totally reactionary.  For instance, he is strongly anti-guns, and doesn't kill (something which Burton badly got wrong in hits Batfilms)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> As Reno says, it was influenced heavily by the civil rights movements of the 60s.  I remember an interview with Ian McKellen where he said he thought the film represented the schism in any movement.  You always get the hardliners who want complete separation from the mainstream, and the fluffies who want to engage with it.  The X Men reflects that.  I don't even think the X Men 'baddies' are bad in the way that the Joker or Lex Luthor are bad.




Magneto was bad. He was essentially a x-me race supremacist surely?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2007)

More like a militant black panther type, IMO.  I see what you mean, though.  But still not like someone like lex luthor.


----------



## hiccup (May 30, 2007)

Captain Planet?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Captain Planet?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (May 30, 2007)

Neo from The Matrix is left wing.


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Magneto was bad. He was essentially a x-me race supremacist surely?



I always thought that the real villains of the X-Men films were right wing McCarthy style politicians who were conducting witch hunts against the mutants strongly reminiscent of 50's commie bashing and they were the reason Magneto turned into an extremist and seperatist.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Captain Planet?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet


Yes! That was the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2007)

Havent read it but Red Son reimagines Superman as being born on a Ukrainian Collective Farm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Son


----------



## fogbat (May 30, 2007)

Oliver Queen, Green Arrow was pretty lefty for a while, I believe.


----------



## In Bloom (May 30, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Also not everything about Batman is totally reactionary.  For instance, he is strongly anti-guns, and doesn't kill (something which Burton badly got wrong in hits Batfilms)


While Batman's always been anti-guns, he hasn't always had a "code against killing", that was Superman's thing.  Batman's attitude towards killing varies a lot throughout the Golden, Silver and Modern ages.

A lot of Silver age Marvel stuff was kind of liberal in tone, which you can blame Stan Lee for, though there's always been a current of American patriotism running through a lot of it.

Green Arrow has been pretty liberal ever since they did the Green Lantern team up comics, much of the character interaction focussed on the tension between the liberal Arrow and the socially conservative Lantern.  If you read Green Arrow stuff, he often spends a lot of time vacillitating over whether what he does really helps and agonising over the plight of the poor.

Can't think of any really far left superheroes though.

Edit: Damn you fogbat, and your short, concise posts


----------



## bluestreak (May 30, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Havent read it but Red Son reimagines Superman as being born on a Ukrainian Collective Farm
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Son



i read that, it was ok.  interesting re-imagining but not really believable, IYSWIM.


----------



## llantwit (May 30, 2007)

I think V counts as a superhero.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2007)

*Not really superheroes*


----------



## chilango (May 30, 2007)

Concrete was a mutant Earth First! eco warrior...

http://www.weisshahn.de/concrete/think.htm


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 30, 2007)

No leftwing superheroes? What tosh!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Or are they all quasifasicst vigilantes?


----------



## elevendayempire (May 30, 2007)

No-one's mentioned V from V for Vendetta, then?

SG


----------



## N_igma (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone give a fuck? Superheroes don't have much use in the "real world."


----------



## Structaural (May 30, 2007)

um this is a books, tv, writin' and films forum. I think you want P&P.

Daredevil was pretty left wing wasn't he?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 30, 2007)

The ABC Warriors and Nemisis were pretty much anarchists.. or at least in favour of Khaos.

An what about B.L.A.I.R.1


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> No-one's mentioned V from V for Vendetta, then?
> 
> SG



Anarchist. Not Left Wing.

I think.

If this was in P+P it'd be a forty page bunfight


----------



## david dissadent (May 30, 2007)

Swampthing not eco type? (Hands up Im no comic fan)


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 30, 2007)

Dmitri-9, from Grant Morrison's _The Filth_.






An unrepentant dope-smoking communist, now the world's greatest assassin.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 30, 2007)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> Swampthing not eco type? (Hands up Im no comic fan)



He was indeed.


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 30, 2007)

Castro?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Anarchist. Not Left Wing.
> 
> I think.
> 
> If this was in P+P it'd be a forty page bunfight


Pardon me, but isn't anarchism a kind of left wing ideology. It's certainly not right wing


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 31, 2007)

That's opened it right up! Shall we retitle the thread now?


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 31, 2007)

It has to be said though that anarchism by definition cannot be associated with any political prejudice. 

I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, I am prepared to lump in in with the lefties, despite the libertarian side of it all


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hmm, I am prepared to lump in in with the lefties, despite the libertarian side of it all




A question -

How do you define Left?

and 

How do you define Right?

Could a gun slinging ex-mercenary with a self centred or frustrated personal out look be pre disposed to anarchy?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

That's left
<-----
and that's right
----->


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's left
> <-----
> and that's right
> ----->




So how's it just left then?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

jjlewenzo said:
			
		

> Could a gun slinging ex-mercenary with a self centred or frustrated personal out look be pre disposed to anarchy?


Yeah, but the minute you explain coercion to him, he won't be interested, or at least he won't become a useful member of a utopian anarchist society


----------



## EddieMec (May 31, 2007)

Superhippy


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 31, 2007)

Basicaly I agree with you. But he'll probably be useful if we declare anarchy on our capitalist state, then we could shoot him with his own gun.


----------



## jimmer (May 31, 2007)

Whilst V was without doubt fucking cool, he does have fairly shit politics.


----------



## chainsaw cat (May 31, 2007)

This was Bosnia 1993

Corporal XXXXXXX (no names he's still in) 

who on confronting a Serbian checkpoint took out 3 men by headbutting and punching, because they were - his words - 'Hitler licking fucking Nazi cunts'

I should point out that the men he felled were

a) armed to the fucking teeth

b) huge (well two of them anyway)

c) very much on their home turf and backed up by a tank ( a crap one though)

whereas he was 

a) a shortarse

b) missing his rifle - it was in the landy

c) a Middlesborough fan.


Don't think I've ever been so impressed in my life.

Our officer (age 20, not the brightest) had no clue what to do.


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 31, 2007)

Ozymandias, from _Watchmen_.






Arguably left-wing in that he sought happiness for the majority of people & wanted to make the world better. Some of his methods were _slightly_ questionable, though...


----------



## Structaural (May 31, 2007)

Anyone remember Power Man and Iron Fist? I think they were mercs though, but I think I vaguely remember Power Man being associated with Black Panther politics but it's been a while.


----------



## Jografer (May 31, 2007)

Fat Freddy's Cat...


----------



## gsv (May 31, 2007)

*The Authority*






Left-wing anarchist (definitely the former, largely the latter) super-powered arse-kickers., and -as-fuck.


GS(v)


----------



## elevendayempire (May 31, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> *The Authority*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apollo looks a right twat in that picture, though.

SG


----------



## Kripcat (May 31, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Captain Planet?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet



They had me indoctrinated from a very young age, I can still remember all the words for the theme song and enviromental message song from the end.....









.......















....
















Captain planet he's our hero, ganna take pollution down to zero....












......








He's our powers magnified, and he's fighting on the planets side....


----------



## worldwaster (May 31, 2007)

I think that it was Jesus, but not the Disnet version


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 31, 2007)

hellblazer - the original and not the shit hollywood version.

the invisibles.

surprised x-men are seen as lefties...

surely, magneto was the revolutionary, the one pushing for change.


----------



## selamlar (May 31, 2007)

I thought that the 'orthadox' view has the x-men as King and the NAACP, whereas the Brotherhood are more along your Black Panther/Nation of Islam road.


----------



## andy2002 (May 31, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> *The Authority*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They certainly started out that way but then decided to take over the world which makes them anything but "left-wing anarchists" in my book. Warren Ellis, the bloke who created them, has pointed out on several occasions that The Authority weren't actually good guys.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> hellblazer - the original and not the shit hollywood version.
> 
> the invisibles.
> 
> ...



Surely as Reno said, both 'halves' of the mutants are lefties to some degree or another, and they merely represent the schism between the hardliners and the fluffies?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2007)

I bought The Essential Hulk, a sort of telephone directory size book with the first 40+ issues of the hulk, and Mr Lee takes every opportunity to swipe at the "commies" in that.

Very pro-american, anti-Russia, though i suppose it was the height of the cold war eh?


----------



## Calva dosser (Jun 2, 2007)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> This was Bosnia 1993
> 
> Corporal XXXXXXX (no names he's still in)
> 
> ...



Bit unfortunate that the Serbians fought against the Germans in WW2.

The Croatians were with the Nazis, and guess what, their present was to get to supervising the gassing of several hundred thousand Serbs.

No wonder the Serbs have a super-sized bag of fries on each epaulette.

And apart from a literary one, 'Andy' the ex marine in Iain Banks' 'Complicity' who goes around frying fat cats, can't really think of an actual superhero.

Superheros, are imo created by the sort of culture and mindset, that unable to deal with the real world, either puts it on film, or retreats into religious fundamentalism.

Perhaps this is why there are not too many caped-up Citizen Smiths.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 2, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> While Batman's always been anti-guns, he hasn't always had a "code against killing", that was Superman's thing.  Batman's attitude towards killing varies a lot throughout the Golden, Silver and Modern ages.


He used guns in the early years of the comic too.

And Magneto has been both a mutant equivalent of Malcolm X and a proponent of mass killing, his personality varies on who's writing the comic.

Pat Mills has written quite a lot of "left" wing heroes - Purity Brown from Nemesis, Black Siddha, Finn, Savage, ABC warriors and even Slaine are all somewhat "lefty" (using the that word in a loose sense).


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2007)

Eco-friendly tree-hugging saviours of the universe:






Name nicked by:


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2007)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> And Magneto has been both a mutant equivalent of Malcolm X and a proponent of mass killing, his personality varies on who's writing the comic.



Originally the X-men where a representation of the more peaceful side of the American civil rights movement and Magneto a represention of Malcom X.

Ultimate Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch had were anti-globalisation activists in the early years of the Ultimate books.  And Ultimate Thor is a big leftie who will only help out the Ultimates in return for Bush agreeing to double his annual international aid budget.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 3, 2007)

Iguana said:
			
		

> Originally the X-men where a representation of the more peaceful side of the American civil rights movement and Magneto a represention of Malcom X.


No that isn't true at all. In the Stan Lee stories he's a pretty typical comic bad guy, there's no Malcolm X in the original incarnation. It wasn't until Chris Claremont started writing that Magneto before the Malcolm X thing took shape.

I mean lets remember that his group was originally called the "Brotherhood of *Evil* Mutants"


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2007)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> No that isn't true at all. In the Stan Lee stories he's a pretty typical comic bad guy, there's no Malcolm X in the original incarnation. It wasn't until Chris Claremont started writing that Magneto before the Malcolm X thing took shape.
> 
> I mean lets remember that his group was originally called the "Brotherhood of *Evil* Mutants"



They were called Evil long beyond Claremont's original run.  It was also a comic book aimed largely at children.

Stan Lee has always stated that the X-Men and Magneto were an allegory for Luther King and Malcom X.  I can remember my uncle explaining this to me when I was about 8 and him telling me how he read it when he was a kid.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2007)

Iguana said:
			
		

> They were called Evil long beyond Claremont's original run.  It was also a comic book aimed largely at children.


Yes I know that was the point I was making. And I've got those early comics -  there isn't any Malcolm X in that character, he's basically the same as any of the other comic book villians at the time. Claremont totally changed the comic making it much more adult and giving all the charcters more depth.


----------



## camouflage (Jun 4, 2007)

Apart from what's already been mentioned, I remember an issue of 2000AD featuring a Slaine story, where we follow Slaines journey to the status of the Horned God, and how he and his friends took on the evil Sun Hero's (frenchies I think) who were all for the Light and the Defeat of Darkness and Mastery over Nature etc. Basically the Sun Hero's came across as Republican Christians from Texas, into human sacrifice and intolernace of all difference. The Horned God was all 'celtic' and mystic and on the side of the Earth Mother, the life force, all accepting tolerant etc. So I think Slaine's pretty 'leftsist'.

I dunno what Leftist means anyway, seems you can be an out and out capitalist but if you're against racism, that makes you lefty, or you can be all into The Land and Back to Nature and that makes you stamped Lefty too (before your vile and dodgy poilitics is discovered by the casual observer). And if you think black people are just like mutants then that also makes you a lefty. 

It's all meaningless drivel really, isn't it.

ps- Serbs defining characteristic is their hatred of and victimisation by the nazi's during WW2.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 4, 2007)

Tintin





http://tintinrevolution.free.fr/pages/image001.html


----------



## nosos (Jun 4, 2007)

The anti-registration side in Marvel's civil war 

(ish)


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

nosos said:
			
		

> The anti-registration side in Marvel's civil war
> 
> (ish)



Even though they were arguing that unelected, unappointed vigilantes with the power to level whole cities should be allowed to go about their incredibly dangerous business without being brought to book in any way?  

I was rooting for Iron Man!


----------



## nosos (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok well they were at the very least liberals and some of them were explicitly resisting the assimilation of autonomous power structures into a reactionary state acting in response to a populist backlash from an event orchastrated by big business (wolverine: civil war).


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

nosos said:
			
		

> Ok well they were at the very least liberals and some of them were explicitly resisting the assimilation of autonomous power structures into a reactionary state acting in response to a populist backlash from an event orchastrated by big business (wolverine: civil war).



Actually, that's a very reasonable take on it too. Who'd have thought something as cynical and disappointing as Civil War could have so many layers after all? 

Just out of interest, do you read Ed Brubaker's Captain America?


----------



## nosos (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't read the comics any more (spent way too much money on them) but I buy the graphic novels when I can afford. I've got the first three (I think) in Brubaker's run. I fucking love it so far, though ret-conning captain america (even when done well) seems a bit off. Is he writing the death of captain america run (which I knew about months before I could buy the graphic novel thanks to the fucking media  )? If so it could be awesome but I'm slightly sceptical otherwise. They seemed to be hinting at the Punisher putting on the costume which could be amazing or dire, depending on who is writing it.

Speaking of the man, do you read Punisher MAX? They are far and away the best thing Marvel have done in ages imo.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, Brubaker's doing the Death of Captain America storyline too. From what I can gather, there isn't going to be a "new" Cap for quite a while which is probably just as it should be. Maybe he'll focus on The Winter Soldier for a bit...

I love Ennis' Punisher MAX series too, although I'm a few issues behind. Really enjoying the Baracuda mini-series as well.

I tend to pick up the monthly titles because I hate having to wait for the collections and sometimes they don't appear at all.

Have you read Vertigo's DMZ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2007)

Superman Red Son was pretty lefty, in a Soviet kinda way.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 26, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Captain Planet?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet


I will see you that and raise you:



SG


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Superman Red Son was pretty lefty, in a Soviet kinda way.




 

want!!


----------



## gorski (Jun 28, 2007)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> This was Bosnia 1993
> 
> Corporal XXXXXXX (no names he's still in)
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!


----------



## gorski (Jun 28, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Bit unfortunate that the Serbians fought against the Germans in WW2.
> 
> The Croatians were with the Nazis, and guess what, their present was to get to supervising the gassing of several hundred thousand Serbs.
> 
> ...



"Serbians" did not fight the Germans in WW II. Some Serbs fought the Germans and some have fought with them!

Not "Croats" [again, as a whole] but the Croat Gov at the time and some groups in Croatia and Bosnia-Herzegovina! Similarly, then, some Croats fought the Germans in WW II, some with them. The problem is when it's organised by the state, of course, which in Croatia at the time was the case... But then again, when Serbia was occupied she, too had its Quislings...

The Croat Gov [Ustashi] didn't exterminate, butcher and torture etc. just the Serbs but also other non-Croats! But more importantly: any Croat anti-Fascist/Nazi, too!! The Nationalist paradigm in the end turns inwards, towards the ultimate cleansing to homogeneity...

Makes in no way "understandable", let alone justifiable [not saying you said that, btw - just making it clear, 'tis all] what the Serbian military and para-military's have done in Cro and Bosnia, Kosovo recetly... 

Mind, the "others" there also did some horrific stuff, as soon as they got their hands on some... well, power... 

===================================================================================

Superhero shit is, for sure, an expression of individualism at its weakest, when solidarity and mutuality are seriously omitted from the scene altogether and then...  

Plus, loadsa projection, escapism, venting out of the frustrations and so on: everything that the "industry of dreams" is there for...  

It is, by default, an expression of just how deeply fucked up the West, in its Social Darwinistic parts, is...


----------



## yield (Jun 28, 2007)

gorski said:
			
		

> "Serbians" did not fight the Germans in WW II. Some Serbs fought the Germans and some have fought with them!



gorski, Good to read your opinion on this. My sister-in-law is Macedonian and got to hear a lot of shocking stories when I visited Skopje in 2005. It was (obviously) not black and white.




			
				gorski said:
			
		

> Superhero shit is, for sure, an expression of individualism at its weakest, when solidarity and mutuality are seriously omitted from the scene altogether and then...
> 
> Plus, loadsa projection, escapism, venting out of the frustrations and so on: everything that the "industry of dreams" is there for...
> 
> It is, by default, an expression of just how deeply fucked up the West, in its Social Darwinistic parts, is...



For sure. Continuation of the "Great Men of History" theme isn't it. Still damn entertaining though.




			
				andy2002 said:
			
		

> Have you read Vertigo's DMZ?



Excellent suprisingly thoughtful series. Not superheroes though.




			
				andy2002 said:
			
		

> They certainly started out that way but then decided to take over the world which makes them anything but "left-wing anarchists" in my book. Warren Ellis, the bloke who created them, has pointed out on several occasions that The Authority weren't actually good guys.



Mark Millar's run on The Authority was definitely revolutionary left wing up till September 11th when DC started to interfere.

Robbie Morrison and Ed Brubaker continued in the same vein but their writing wasn't quite so good.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## JoePolitix (Jun 28, 2007)

*Consistant anti imperialist*


----------



## JoePolitix (Jun 28, 2007)

Comrade Lenin (pbuh) sweeping the world of kings, priests and capitalists.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 28, 2007)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> This was Bosnia 1993
> 
> Corporal XXXXXXX (no names he's still in)
> 
> ...


 Short arse middlesborough fan probably had issuses anyway


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2007)

Animal man (the redux anyway) is a super lefty. Save the planet and what not.


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 28, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

>


Neither Ceaser nor Getafix, but the international proletariat


----------



## JoePolitix (Jun 28, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Neither Ceaser nor Getafix, but the international proletariat



In retrospect I actually think if I'd have been around then I would have critically sided with the modernising Roman Empire against the reactionary tribal system of druids and elders in pre-Roman Gaul.

Down with Asterix!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2014)

copliker said:


> Marshal Law by Pat Mills is very leftie.


Having just waded through _Marshal Law: The Deluxe Edition_ I can say with confidence that whilst Mills is indeed a leftie, Marshal Law himself displays no leanings to the left that I can discern. He just hates superheroes!


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 15, 2014)

Johnny Alpha would qualify, I think.


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Having just waded through _Marshal Law: The Deluxe Edition_ I can say with confidence that whilst Mills is indeed a leftie, Marshal Law himself displays no leanings to the left that I can discern. He just hates superheroes!


I don't remember posting that  - You're correct yes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2014)

copliker said:


> I don't remember posting that  - You're correct yes.


Mills' leftieness is rarely of an orthodox trotbot kind as well - for example he has praised the work on historical perspectives on war by ex-RCPer James Heartfield.


----------



## xenon (Dec 15, 2014)

Super Heros are twats anyway.


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2014)

In "Dare" Dan Dare fights Thatcher and the mekon against a backdrop of northern industrial wasteland and the masses being fed soylent green.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Having just waded through _Marshal Law: The Deluxe Edition_ I can say with confidence that whilst Mills is indeed a leftie, Marshal Law himself displays no leanings to the left that I can discern. He just hates superheroes!


Was Marshal Law the lead piece in Toxic? I remember loving that when it came out - really liked the hitman series. 

Edit: Accident Man


----------



## fogbat (Dec 15, 2014)

Owen Jones.


----------



## youngian (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## youngian (Dec 15, 2014)

Fuck Batman


----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2014)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned these:






Fucking hell, step it up you lot


----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2014)

Also: The Supreme Soviets, who had some crossover with the above

Crimson Dynamo, Sputnik, Red Guardian, Vanguard, Ursa Major, Darkstar etc etc

The last three named defected to the US mind


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2014)

youngian said:


>



A mere seven years, six months and fifteen days late to the party 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/posts/4537247/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/posts/4537250/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Was Marshal Law the lead piece in Toxic? I remember loving that when it came out - really liked the hitman series.
> 
> Edit: Accident Man


Was a bit  when I heard about Martin Emond


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2014)

That is going to haunt my nightmares for weeks


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Having just waded through _Marshal Law: The Deluxe Edition_ I can say with confidence that whilst Mills is indeed a leftie, Marshal Law himself displays no leanings to the left that I can discern. He just hates superheroes!


Not quite true IMO. He hates "heroes" that turn into arseholes and abuse their powers but has compassion for those that were victims of the state machine that made them.  He hates the machine too.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Hes not left wing though IMO, but a very anti-authoritarian authoritarian. He gets called a fascist a fair bit in the comics iirc. Despite the fact he takes down a few fascists himself (private eye iirc was one - its been a while!)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2014)

youngian said:


>


 
i hear this is pretty good

is it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Not quite true IMO. He hates "heroes" that turn into arseholes and abuse their powers but has compassion for those that were victims of the state machine that made them.  He hates the machine too.


Whilst he has compassion for some of those who swallowed the propaganda and joined up to become ‘superheroes’ (ie scientifically-enhanced humans) and fight in The Zone, he still hates them. He never stops banging on about it!

Though in some of the later series (eg ‘Hateful Dead’/‘Super Babylon’) he seems oddly inconsistent in his hero hatred (he is very sympathetic towards Razorhead, and teams up with him), and by ‘Secret Tribunal’ with barely any prodding he actually joins a superhero team


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Whilst he has compassion for some of those who swallowed the propaganda and joined up to become ‘superheroes’ (ie scientifically-enhanced humans) and fight in The Zone, he still hates them. He never stops banging on about it!
> 
> Though in some of the later series (eg ‘Hateful Dead’/‘Super Babylon’) he seems oddly inconsistent in his hero hatred (he is very sympathetic towards Razorhead, and teams up with him), and by ‘Secret Tribunal’ with barely any prodding he actually joins a superhero team



Ah, I've not read those.  I've read the private eye one, the insane asylum one and the public spirit graphic novel.  Didn't realise there were more.

He works with that giant bloke who eats ice cream through his muzzle too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Ah, I've not read those.  I've read the private eye one, the insane asylum one and the public spirit graphic novel.  Didn't realise there were more.
> 
> He works with that giant bloke who eats ice cream through his muzzle too.


Kiloton


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2014)

Owen Jones time traveller with Terry McCann in the 80s


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2014)

he's not aged a day


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Was Marshal Law the lead piece in Toxic? I remember loving that when it came out - really liked the hitman series.
> 
> Edit: Accident Man


Pat Mills has confirmed there's a movie about to go into production 

‘Doctor Strange’ Actor Scott Adkins Heads To ‘Accident Man’


----------

